# Cichlid shaking?



## 6stringvince (May 26, 2016)

Trying to figure out what's happening with this guy, he goes somewhere along the bottom of the tank and starts shaking, he's been doing this for about an hour.
Details: the tank is about 4 weeks old with good water quality tests (0 ammonia, 0 nitrates, between 10-20 nitrates, pH 7.8, 50% water change yesterday). 
I have 12 Cichlids and they all are getting along pretty good, he was part of the latest addition of 4 (a couple of days ago).
Possibities:
1)Mating ritual? I don't know if it's a male or female, and I haven't seen him/her partner up with anyone. Could it be a way of attracting a mate, or is it a female trying to lay eggs?
2) ick? Him and a couple of others are doing some occasional flashing, but I'm not seeing any white spots anywhere. Is occasional flashing normal or something to be concerned about?
3) some sort of distress?
Here's a link to a short YouTube video of it.




Thanks in advance


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I normally find it near impossible to tell fighting from mating, but it's one of the two. Nothing to worry about. He is probably just figuring out his place in the tank hierarchy.


----------



## 6stringvince (May 26, 2016)

Aaron S said:


> I normally find it near impossible to tell fighting from mating, but it's one of the two. Nothing to worry about. He is probably just figuring out his place in the tank hierarchy.


Good to know, he's still doing it a bit this morning but not as much. Him and another are still doing some flashing though (maybe every 10 minutes or so), is that somewhat normal?
Thanks again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Occasional flashing would not be every 10 minutes 24/7. But every 10 minutes during a fight is fine...I think of it like showing off.


----------



## 6stringvince (May 26, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> Occasional flashing would not be every 10 minutes 24/7. But every 10 minutes during a fight is fine...I think of it like showing off.


Not seeing any real aggression, no fighting to speak of, just the occasional little chase. No white spots though, could it be early signs of ick?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not likely. The circle dance and shaking is aggression. If they are flashing too often, something in the water is likely irritating them. Any changes in parameters? Did you add any chemicals? Do you keep NaCl in the water? Could be disease but I would rule out everything else first.


----------



## 6stringvince (May 26, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> Not likely. The circle dance and shaking is aggression. If they are flashing too often, something in the water is likely irritating them. Any changes in parameters? Did you add any chemicals? Do you keep NaCl in the water? Could be disease but I would rule out everything else first.


The tank has only recently finished cycling, and a recent 50% watercchang, so I added some Prime. But the fish are only a few days in to this tank from the store


----------



## 6stringvince (May 26, 2016)

Oh, and yes about one teaspoon of Marine salt per 10 gallons


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd stop the marine salt. Why are you doing it? Do you have a deficiency in something else? There are better things for hardness. Salt is an irritant.


----------



## 6stringvince (May 26, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I'd stop the marine salt. Why are you doing it? Do you have a deficiency in something else? There are better things for hardness. Salt is an irritant.


Recommended by the store I bought my fish from. 
I'll stop adding it in water changes.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

To add or not to add salt is something that I have found no agreement on. I personally don't use it because I don't want to do extra work and spend money on something people can't agree is beneficial.


----------



## 6stringvince (May 26, 2016)

Aaron S said:


> To add or not to add salt is something that I have found no agreement on. I personally don't use it because I don't want to do extra work and spend money on something people can't agree is beneficial.


Being new to this hobby I rely heavily on what I read on line and what the retailer's tell me, and the one thing I've learned so far is that opinions not only vary, but often contradict. 
Take it all with a grain of salt (all pun intended).


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

The fish in the video is fighting with himself in the glass. Salt will not hurt your fish.


----------



## 6stringvince (May 26, 2016)

BlueSunshine said:


> The fish in the video is fighting with himself in the glass. Salt will not hurt your fish.


I hadn't thought of that, considering he's always facing the glass when he does it your probably right!!


----------

